# rails 2.2.2 is broken ... what's the last know good?



## UNIXgod (Dec 3, 2008)

so is 2.2.0

does anyone know the last know good so I can set up a rails server and move on with my life. been battling this for over an hour until I found others suffer as well without a solution.

Thanx in advance!


----------



## MartijnAtLico (Dec 3, 2008)

We have Rails 2.2.2 running on fbsd 5.4 and fbsd 6.3 boxes without any problems.

If your problems are rubygems-related then Rails 2.1.x should still work. You could also try updating rubygems to 1.3.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks!

2.1.1 works.

here was the problem I was having: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=763

I wonder why 2.2.2 is an issue with freebsd7

anyways thanx again!


----------



## MartijnAtLico (Dec 3, 2008)

No problem  I replied in your other thread by the way.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 3, 2008)

We can continue the thread there then. once again thank you!


----------

